# Baldwin Backlashers inviting all..



## t bird (Nov 30, 2009)

December 1st is our first meeting  of the year. 7:00pm at the China Buffet next to Lowes.Dues are 45.00 a year and cost 20.00 per tournament to fish. We will be fishing sinclair and Oconee a alot next year with only two out of town tournaments with one on Lanier and the other on Clarks hill. We welcome all boaters and  non boaters and we are a member  of The Bass   Federation. Thanks for looking and contact me @ 478-251-5204 for any other questions. THanks, Trae


----------

